# Freehand MX und chinesischer Text



## captain_snoop (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hat irgendjemand eine Idee wie man chinesischen Text aus Word in Freehand MX unterbringt. In Word werden die Zeichen einwandfrei dargestellt, aber wenn man den Text
über die Zwischenablage kopiert kommen nur Hyroglyphen raus.

Das ganze soll auf Mac funktionieren.

Wäre schön wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte

Grüße
captain_snoop


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Mai 2005)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen auf tutorials.de,

Vielleicht hilft Dir folgender Link weiter, da wird ein ähnliches Problem angesprochen:
http://www.hilfdirselbst.ch/foren/viewtopic.php?v=1&forum_id=41&topic_id=31830

Gruss


----------

